# Steam Engine Wire Wizard



## Salamander (7/2/16)

Having an idle moment I was playing with the Wire Wizard and plugged in a hybrid combination I thought should work well for TC - 316L Stainless #24g twisted with Ni200 #28g. Wire wizard came up with a nice graph and a TCR of .005055. It calculated the resistance of the coil, 8 wraps at 2.5mm at 0.084 ohms.
The wires got twisted, the coil got wound and installed. First surprise was the Cuboid reads 0.14 ohms. Checked all the screws were tight, all in order. Wicked the coil and filled the tank (Serpent). I locked the resistance and set the TCR to 0.0051 and tried to fire - nothing. Immediate Temp Protection. Finally after a lot of playing with the TCR value at a TCR of 0.100 its working and giving a reasonable vape. 
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## shaunnadan (7/2/16)

Calling @n0ugh7_zw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/2/16)

Salamander said:


> Having an idle moment I was playing with the Wire Wizard and plugged in a hybrid combination I thought should work well for TC - 316L Stainless #24g twisted with Ni200 #28g. Wire wizard came up with a nice graph and a TCR of .005055. It calculated the resistance of the coil, 8 wraps at 2.5mm at 0.084 ohms.
> The wires got twisted, the coil got wound and installed. First surprise was the Cuboid reads 0.14 ohms. Checked all the screws were tight, all in order. Wicked the coil and filled the tank (Serpent). I locked the resistance and set the TCR to 0.0051 and tried to fire - nothing. Immediate Temp Protection. Finally after a lot of playing with the TCR value at a TCR of 0.100 its working and giving a reasonable vape.
> What am I doing wrong?



Hey dude, what goal are you aiming for?

TBH, if you have access to SS, theres really not much reason to mess around with potentially hazardous wires like Nickel (Leaching) or Titanium(nano particles).

The thermal/resistive properties of the materials are pretty different from each other. 

Here look at these 2 curves.

*SS316L*



*Ni200*



Because of this, even though steam-engine will give you a TCR to use, its more of a fuzzy-logic based kinda thing.

IRL it just won't graft, one wire will always tell a slightly different story to the other.

Which will always lead to the overall temperature reading being skewed. 

I'm by no means a temperature control expert, but at least as far as I can reason, thats the case.


----------



## Salamander (8/2/16)

Hi there. It's not so much as what I could achieve, but an experiment. The reasoning behind it was precisely the large difference in the values. Combining the 2 would give a more accurate temperature sensing because there would be a bigger difference in resistance with the increase in temperature. The graph of the combination showed that. 
The issue was the TCR value that wire wizard gave me. Once I had a TCR value that worked it gave a very smooth temp control, quick up to temp and held it there without the pulsing I sometimes get with SS. 
I am aware of the dangers of the other wires and use SS mostly.


----------



## Christos (8/2/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Hey dude, what goal are you aiming for?
> 
> TBH, if you have access to SS, theres really not much reason to mess around with potentially hazardous wires like Nickel (Leaching) or Titanium(nano particles).
> 
> ...



Aren't most of the risks associated with Ni 200 wire minimal or rather fear hype created by a few videos online? 

I prefer the temp control Ni200 offers over SS as SS is a little jumpy where nickel is very smooth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Salamander (8/2/16)

Hi Christos, that was part of the reason for my experiment. The Ni does the temp control and the SS gives rigidity for ease of building. As you say the Ni is a very smooth temp control. When I found a TCR value that worked it was very smooth and a very pleasant vape


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/2/16)

Christos said:


> Aren't most of the risks associated with Ni 200 wire minimal or rather fear hype created by a few videos online?
> 
> I prefer the temp control Ni200 offers over SS as SS is a little jumpy where nickel is very smooth.



they are small, but a significant portion of the population as a degree allergy to nickel. not so with SS


----------

